# Did dish kill the OTA function?



## 4apex (Nov 13, 2003)

I have 2 722Ks and 1 622 receiver. Each has the OTA adapter module (the one you insert in the back slot). Around the same time they all stopped functioning. I noticed this about 6 or 7 months ago (maybe longer). I know the signal from my OTA antenna is good because I can plug it in to the back of the TV and get quality signal.

I called Dish and worked with their tech support and they acted like they didn't know anything. They blamed my OTA antenna, but not sure what part of the antenna working perfectly at the TV they didn't understand. They then said that my OTA antenna must not be compatible with the OTA module. not sure what part of this has been working properly for YEARS they didn't understand.

My dad also has a 722 with the OTA module, and he has the same problem. So it clearly isn't me.

Is this a known thing? I'm 99% certain it's a Dish problem. Any thoughts, suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

You and your father may have a problem you will have to work out. If all OTA tuners had failed the forums would be loaded with posts. If it has been 6-7 months since the tuners worked it can't be much of a problem. Have you tried removing and reinserting the Tuners? Unplug the receivers before removing the tuners.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

tuner's cards damaged or dead ?


----------



## 4apex (Nov 13, 2003)

4 DVRs in 2 different locations? All OTA functions stopped working at around the same time (don't use it all the time, so I probably noticed it some time after it first stopped working). 
What are the odds that the tuner cards all stopped working at the same time?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

high voltage discharge comes to OTA cables...


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

When you say “not working,” what do you mean? Does the receiver show any signal strength; does it blink on occasionally; are you getting any messages on screen? How many different TV stations did you get before? Are you getting any now? Did you rescan for channels? Over the next few years, there will be many changes being made to TV signals that will require rescanning. I’ve already had to rescan a few times. Sometimes, I have to manually re-add some sub channels after a scan. If it is one or two channels that you are having difficulty with, contact the station engineers at those stations. Maybe they made a change that made their signal not work with Dish receivers and they might be able to correct it. I had a station, WMDE, where I was getting an OK signal strength reading, but a black screen with no audio. I didn’t worry about it too much since the programming didn’t interest me.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

4apex said:


> 4 DVRs in 2 different locations? All OTA functions stopped working at around the same time (don't use it all the time, so I probably noticed it some time after it first stopped working).
> What are the odds that the tuner cards all stopped working at the same time?


I believe the 622/722 & 722K all use different tuners so you are comparing Apples to Oranges. 6-7 months back is a long time to remember spring storms have a good chance of lightening. Seeing you don't know exactly when they failed try purchasing the DISH PROTECTION PLAN and spending $100 for a service call.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The 622 I had did not use an external module for OTA - it was a built in tuner.

Are you saying that you cannot receive any OTA channel at all? Have you tried rescanning for channels? Perhaps your stations moved (changed RF channels). What TV market are you in?


----------



## 4apex (Nov 13, 2003)

When I say they stopped working, what I mean is that they are no longer receiving any signals, at all. when I go into the "local channels" menu option and run a scan it doesn't find anything. And this is on all 4 receivers.

I live in Los Angeles, so we've never had a lighting strike anywhere near our home.

I know it may seem that I'm a new user/member here, but I've been a dish customer for 24 years. I've done my own installations, I've gone through most of their equipment. I'm an IT guy and pretty techincally savvy. So at this point either dish killed the service, or, as hard as it is to imagine, all 4 tuners died around the same time. 1 of them even being located a couple of miles away.

For those offering advice, how many of you have a 622/722 with the OTA tuner? And is it still working for you?


----------



## 4apex (Nov 13, 2003)

Sorry, I should add that when I said I have the modules, I mean they are all internal modules. Cards that slide into the back of the receiver. None of the OTA modules we have hang outside of the box.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

If DISH had disabled OTA on the 622/722/722k series six or seven months ago I'm sure we would have heard a complaint or two.

I gave up my 622 when I got a Hopper. I agree, it would be good to hear from current 622/722/722k users.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

This won't help the 622, but on the 722K's - does the receiver even detect that the OTA module is in place ?

I would agree about unplugging the 722K's, then removing the OTA module, then powering up the receiver, unplug the reciever, put the OTA modules back in, then power up again and see if the OTA tuner is recognized. I had a 222K (same chassis as the 722K without the harddrive) with the OTA module and it was working fine in Raleigh NC as of the 1st of August. If it is detected (you should see something in the Sys Info screen about MT2 tuner), then rescan for local OTA channels.

About scanning for channels - make sure it is looking for ATSC and not QAM channels. You should let it scan ALL channels until it is complete (2-69). This may sound condescending, but make sure the OTA cable is on the ANT IN jack of the MT2 adapter. (The other jack is for a ch3/4 output which you shouldn't need)

The next thing to check would be your OTA antenna cable, but if the TVs OTA tuners are working, they're probably OK.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

as IT person, I'm wondering if you never re-install RAM modules after cleaning its contact...
it was pretty common old days
so, my point is - did you try to remove the modules ? did visual inspection ? cleaned edge connectors ?


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

When DirecTV made its early HDTV receivers, during the set up, it would ask for your zip code to give you azimuth and elevation info, which I always skipped, but then I went through hell with a customer's receivers because they would show off-air signal strength during individual tests, but no stations found when scanned. It turned out that new software had been developed to further support the channel guide and the channel scan was limited to those channels found from the master list for the zip code entered during set-up, so with no zip code entered, there could be no included channels found. Six hours wasted for me!

So you might try clearing and re-initializing your system, doing each and everything asked of you.


----------



## Johnstoirvin (Oct 8, 2018)

4apex said:


> I have 2 722Ks and 1 622 receiver. Each has the OTA adapter module (the one you insert in the back slot). Around the same time they all stopped functioning. I noticed this about 6 or 7 months ago (maybe longer). I know the signal from my OTA antenna is good because I can plug it in to the back of the TV and get quality signal.
> 
> I called Dish and worked with their tech support and they acted like they didn't know anything. They blamed my OTA antenna, but not sure what part of the antenna working perfectly at the TV they didn't understand. They then said that my OTA antenna must not be compatible with the OTA module. not sure what part of this has been working properly for YEARS they didn't understand.
> 
> ...


I believe Dish changed something and won't admit it. For over two years I have run two 211z w/ota dongles and one 211k with internal tuner and do not subscribe to locals in my Dish package. The guide has always shown ota program information for the four major network ota channels plus six sub channels on all three receivers. Several months ago, and coincidentally, at the same time, the two 211z w/dongle receivers stopped showing _any_ program information for _any_ ota channel and the guide only shows "digital service" all the way across the listing. Therefore, no longer can timers can be set. However, the 211k receiver still populates the guide as before. No amount of rebooting or rescanning helps. I have made no changes to my system and all three receivers are on the same antenna feed.

Since one receiver populates the guide properly and the other two on the same system all of a sudden don't, the Dish argument claiming the TV stations are at fault doesn't hold water. I hate to think it and I have no proof, but it appears to me Dish has has somehow messed with the dongles and created this problem. Maybe trying to coerce people into paying extra for locals in their package?? That's just a guess, but it sounds plausible.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

you did cross posting, so where you want to see answers ?

you missed different cards, different permissions on the cards, etc


----------



## dod1450 (Dec 16, 2009)

4apex said:


> When I say they stopped working, what I mean is that they are no longer receiving any signals, at all. when I go into the "local channels" menu option and run a scan it doesn't find anything. And this is on all 4 receivers.
> 
> I live in Los Angeles, so we've never had a lighting strike anywhere near our home.
> 
> ...


Did you do a re scan. Many tve stations are moving per FCC restructuring.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The facts do not support the conspiracy theory. Over the past couple of years DISH has separated locals from their tier packages and allowed customers to drop locals.

If DISH wanted to force purchase of via satellite locals they would not have removed them from the tiers (which ended the forced purchase of locals).


----------



## wbowery (Jul 18, 2007)

We have a 722K with the OTA module installed. I took the OTA module out a few months ago because of problems it caused with satellite channels. This is a known issue (lots of posts on all Dish boards) and has been happening for years. If we were tuned to a weaker OTA channel and then went to a Dish channel, the receiver would sometimes get a "no signal" error. This was corrected simply by pressing the guide button. The alleged workaround was to first tune to a strong OTA channel and then select a satellite channel. Ours got to the point where it didn't matter which OTA channel we were tuned to prior to changing to a satellite channel. It was so frequent that I finally yanked the OTA module.

I put the OTA module back in a few weeks ago due to a Dish dispute with Quincy Media, which resulted in the loss of several of our locals. But, hey - my wife needed her soap opera! This time, I only left the strongest OTA stations in after scanning locals with the 722K. So far, no problems this time around.

Might it be that your issue is caused by splitting your OTA antenna feed to three separate receivers? Every split reduces your signal strength, and the tuners in the Dish OTA modules are no where near as sensitive as the tuner in most TVs. Loose connectors on your cable might also cause the signal to degrade enough to be unusable on the OTA module while working okay on your TV. 

If your antenna is outside, check the connections at the grounding block where the antenna comes into your home. Any water in the connectors is enough to reduce the signal, as will a loose connector.

Be assured that an OTA module installed in a 722K still works. Good luck with your issue!


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Along that same idea - you may need to consider some signal amplification, either pre-amp or distribution. Just don't overdo it - too much is as bad as not enough.


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

I have a 722K and aside from the problem that wbowery mentioned and incorrect EPG data for stations that are channel sharing, the OTA module works fine for me. I'm in Fallston, MD and get all of the stations from Baltimore, most of the stations from DC, WGAL from Lancaster, PA and occasionally some stations from Philadelphia with good sized VHF and UHF antennae in the attic pointed at Baltimore and DC with an amplifier.


----------



## kc1ih (May 22, 2004)

If multiple OTA adapters stopped working at the same time it's possible there was a nearby lightning strike which wiped them out. Even nearby lightning can be the problem, it doesn't have to hit the antenna directly.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

We can definately state that Dish has not disabled OTA tuners, so if you are having problems, the issue is more than likely local - lightening strikes or other electric shocks being the most likely cause.


----------

